# C-Section due to severe hemorrhoids? Sorry if TMI



## LizziesMama

Honestly, I never thought of this, but came across a thread where a woman was recommended a section because of her severe hemorrhoids. Just wondering if anyone else has them BAD and thought of/would consider this?

Look, I'm just going to be frank and if anyone can relate, please feel free to do the same. I have about 6 external, large hemorrhoids. I've been referred to an anal and rectal specialist who has agreed to surgically remove anything that's there after I recover from delivery. In the mean time they gave me a "strong" prescription cream.

I have another appointment with him in the a.m. because I am now in so much pain it hurts to bear down just to PEE, I can't sit, can hardly walk, have been in tears after 10 minutes in the car, etc.

I had minor ones prior to my first pregnancy. During my pregnancy they were what my non-medically trained self would label "moderate" and during delivery DH said I had two that were AT LEAST the size of a golf ball and some others maybe marble sized. During my delivery my doctor said, "WOW, you have SEVERE hemorrhoids, I never noticed them while examining you before!"

That being said, I started this pregnancy with them being much worse than when I started my first pregnancy. And now I'm in as much pain with them as I was post-delivery with my first. They did NOT go away after delivery, maybe improved a bit, but nothing significant.

I read that it can be difficult to stitch up a tear or episiotomy if they are too big, because it can become an area completely inflamed with hemorrhoids and no normal tissue to sew up.

I mean, I never thought I'd need a section and never wanted one, but now I'm scared of what might happen. If they were golf ball sized last time, what's going to happen this time? Especially if they start out worse??


----------



## beth_terri

You poor thing! Im sorry I cant relate as I dont think ive ever had them (had tiny bits of blood when wiping in the past but nothing concerning), but I think id be speaking to someone about c-section vs vaginal in a case like yours 
x


----------



## Laraa

Didnt want to read and run. I had them about a month ago external ones about 4 not very big but it was horrible. I really feel your pain, i just could not do anything at all due to being in so much pain. I think its worth mentioning to your midwife about the whole section thing, i would if i were you.


----------



## newaddition

I too have them so bad for the first time ever and for the last couple of months and am trying everything to get them under control before birth. I also was wondering how the hell I was going to bear down when as you said even peeing or pooing causes them to prolapse and hurt like hell. I did have them externally about a month ago, now I can manage to push them back in, but they pop out as soon as I strain and they also ache so much while in there....feels like big lumps of pressure in my ass. I am on top of it all completely embarrassed to have them! When they do come out from pushing it hurts so effing bad when my butt contracts and squeezes against them


----------



## LizziesMama

I have been sobbing for the past hour. Moving at all is agony. I was fighting the urge to scream in pain when I had to pee. My mom is coming to get dd because I can't fix dinner/bathe her. I have an appt in the morning but I don't know what if anything they'll do.

I have used the rx twice already today and I'm saving the last dose for bedtime. I've sat in the warm tub several times, been laying on my left side most of the day and currently doing an ice pack.

I have NEVER experienced anything like this before. I seriously cannot move! Dh came in while I was crying in the tub and just laying on my side he could see them and was in total shock. He said it looks a lot like when I was pushing out DD. I was mortified that he noticed them, but frankly it's good to know I'm not just being a wuss. He was giving me a hard time before and he's flipped and is acting.g very sympathetic now. Unfortunately he has class tho, so I'm on my own.


----------



## arlosmama

So sorry Hun...I know your pain....mine got so bad that every time I had to pee I would get into the shower and stand and pee and then use our detachable nozzle to clean the area with hot water. I was give a 2.5% hydrocortisone cream. I did however learn that lying down too much can make them worse so I forced myself to walk around the house sporadically. I know you must be miserable. Makes you not want to eat or drink anything. So so debilitating. Try and feel better. Alternate ice packs and hot baths...also...after each bath I would use my blow dryer to make the area completely dry and then sometimes use zinc diaper cream (Avalon Organics has the highest concentration) or baby powder. Try and feel well...


----------



## Clarehc

My goodness, that sound horrendous! Surely there is something they can do despite you being pg? You can't keep going in such pain like that :( I hope your appointment tomorrow is successful, don't leave until you get some proper help. Clearly cream is about as much use as a chocolate teapot.

I honestly don't know re: childbirth and piles but I can understand your worries and I think you need to speak to your doctor or even consultant about this. Don't be brushed off, do some research and insist they take your fears and worries seriously. I'd be panicking too, tbh, and I've only one small one that pops very occasionally. That's bad enough!


----------



## HollySSmith

Hi!
I had severe hemmorhoids for my pregnancy with ds. By the time I reached 33weeks, I had to wear a pad because they bled so badly. I was told repeatedly that the only cure was delivery (which made me want to slap them really hard). I tried everything, and found some things helped.
First, was taking witch hazel and soaking a pad with it, then putting it in the freezer. It gave temporary relief when it was really bad. Another trick was to have a sitz bath (Epsom salts) try to keep the warm only luke warm was if its too hot it will cause them to swell more. 
I would make sure to lie down flat on my back for short periods when I could. This allows the fluid to drain from your lower half. The weight of the baby is putting pressure on the vessels down there causing them to swell. 
Mine were horrid after I gave birth (nothing like sitting on a rubber ring for weeks). I drank lots of water after and they mostly went away thought still get flare ups.
I'm sorry I don't have anything to tell you as far as immediate relief, but I just wanted you to know that I understand your pain. My mw, did apply counter pressure on them during delivery, and personally, I do think it helped.
Good luck!


----------



## Arisa

aww poor you. no mine are nothing like the ones you describe although my mother had severe piles after giving birth the second time and had to sit on a ring and could not walk for almost four weeks, she was in pure agony and it was from vaginal birth making them worse than they already were. I would personally fight for a C-section mind you I am having one anyway and my doctor even said with hemmroids that are moderate to severe, vaginal birth can make them worse and he seemed to be in favor of C-section births in severe cases as your body has not had to push or bare down or anything. 
I hope you are able to talk with your midwife and a decent obstetrician about it an TBH I cannot imagine an OB saying no to your request if it means avoiding future surgeries and possible theater time anyway for tearing as episiotomies and vaginal tears are worse when you have piles, my mother knows all about that


----------



## LizziesMama

Ok, now I'm getting a little scared about tomorrow. I'm sure I'm overreacting and Dr. Google is not my friend, but I can't help it, I am/was desperate for answers and had to look.

I ran into a BUNCH of horror stories about pregnant women undergoing emergency hemorrhoidectomy only to encounter an agonizing recovery that was as bad if not worse than the pain of the original hemorrhoid.

I feel like I'm dying here, and I know I can't function like this. Surgery during pregnancy scares me and I can't help asking myself is the pain bad enough to risk surgery during pregnancy?! I honestly don't know where I stand right now. And if he does think I need to do it now, I'm not going in until my OB SWEARS I'm having a c-section, because I'm not going to have surgery and then push out a baby!

I can't see them due to my bump so I took a picture in the mirror with my phone and OMG I kind of wish I hadn't. It's honestly disturbing, it looks AWFUL! About to go sit in the tub and cry!


----------



## Irish Eyes

LizziesMama said:


> Ok, now I'm getting a little scared about tomorrow. I'm sure I'm overreacting and Dr. Google is not my friend, but I can't help it, I am/was desperate for answers and had to look.
> 
> I ran into a BUNCH of horror stories about pregnant women undergoing emergency hemorrhoidectomy only to encounter an agonizing recovery that was as bad if not worse than the pain of the original hemorrhoid.

I really hate to say it but the recovery of a hemorrhoidectomy is absolutely awful. Mine weren't due to pregnancy, they seem to run in our family unfortunately. I had about 3 huge prolapsed ones that would just bleed constantly & were agony. They developed over years as I kept being told that diet and creams should help?! I stayed in overnight to have the surgery and it took 3 weeks to even start recovering from it, the pain was the worst I've known. My Mum had it done years ago and said she'd prefer to go through childbirth again.

I don't want to scare you, just wish that someone had been realistic with me. I would have been better prepared if I'd known what it would be like. If you want more info on the surgery itself then feel free to PM me, but seriously speak to your doctor about the birth, you're going to be terrified to push :hugs:


----------



## MummybearD

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LizziesMama

Irish Eyes said:


> LizziesMama said:
> 
> 
> Ok, now I'm getting a little scared about tomorrow. I'm sure I'm overreacting and Dr. Google is not my friend, but I can't help it, I am/was desperate for answers and had to look.
> 
> I ran into a BUNCH of horror stories about pregnant women undergoing emergency hemorrhoidectomy only to encounter an agonizing recovery that was as bad if not worse than the pain of the original hemorrhoid.
> 
> I really hate to say it but the recovery of a hemorrhoidectomy is absolutely awful. Mine weren't due to pregnancy, they seem to run in our family unfortunately. I had about 3 huge prolapsed ones that would just bleed constantly & were agony. They developed over years as I kept being told that diet and creams should help?! I stayed in overnight to have the surgery and it took 3 weeks to even start recovering from it, the pain was the worst I've known. My Mum had it done years ago and said she'd prefer to go through childbirth again.
> 
> I don't want to scare you, just wish that someone had been realistic with me. I would have been better prepared if I'd known what it would be like. If you want more info on the surgery itself then feel free to PM me, but seriously speak to your doctor about the birth, you're going to be terrified to push :hugs:Click to expand...

I haven't found one positive story on the web about a hemorrhoidectomy. What you're describing is basically all i've found. Appt in 30 minutes...terrified!


----------



## Irish Eyes

Good luck with your appointment, don't let them put aside your fears when it comes to this. Remember that you're going to have a newborn to look after when this experience is over and you need to have them be realistic with you on what it would be like if you gave birth naturally.


----------



## LizziesMama

He recommended a c-section as soon as my ob feels the baby is ready. He's calling her today. He's also looking into an injection that will make it totally numb for 3-4 days. In the mean te he gave me pain killers and the strongest cream available.

I didn't even ask about the section. I said I was scared to push out a baby and he immediately said there was clearly an indication for c-section.

I think he's thinking pretty early, but I'm not on board with that and I doubt my ob will be either. I'm thinking 37-38 weeks. We'll see. He casually said something about trying to hold out another month....umm, I'm not delivering at 33-34 weeks because my ass hurts. But I think he didn't really take the time to do the math and consider how early it would be to deliver in a month.


----------



## LizziesMama

UPDATE:

I had a lot of trouble finding information on this issue online, so I'm updating for anyone who might see this in the future.

I talked to my OB today at my 30 week appointment and these were her thoughts...Since I pushed 2 hours with DD and she was born back to back at almost 9 pounds, it's not surprising that my hemorrhoids were HUGE. I went into that delivery with pretty minor hemorrhoids and came out needing to have extremely over stretched skin surgically removed. Going in this time with them already over stretched, it could go either way. Since it's baby #2 it could go much faster, he might be smaller, he might be in a more favorable position. He might come out in one push, 15 or 30 minutes. My hemorrhoids might be affected at all, or very little. Or, it might be another hard labor and get serious with tearing, reconstructive surgery, etc.

I wouldn't say she strongly recommended a c-section, but moreso agreed that it seemed like a reasonable and safe preventative measure, considering we cannot predict how easy or difficult a vaginal birth might be. She also stated that although a c-section recovery is generally thought to be more complicated, if I were to have a repeat episiotomy, that tore further (all the way to the hemorrhoid) like last time, it could make the vaginal birth recovery much worse than that of a c-section.

Also, in my case I'm strongly considering a tubal & ablation. With the elective section she can tie my tubes and do the ablation vaginally, therefore avoiding another surgery/recovery later this year.


----------



## leahsbabybump

When i read your first post i thought no way i would have a c-section becuase of them but now i read your info about what your doc has said about the episiotomy damaging them then i would rather go for the c-section as you may be looking at severe surery anyway id rather have an abdomen to heal than a vagine and anus thats gotta hurt :-(


----------



## LizziesMama

leahsbabybump said:


> When i read your first post i thought no way i would have a c-section becuase of them but now i read your info about what your doc has said about the episiotomy damaging them then i would rather go for the c-section as you may be looking at severe surery anyway id rather have an abdomen to heal than a vagine and anus thats gotta hurt :-(

I had six some golf ball sized after DD. What ultimately made the decision for me is the surgeon saying that another tear might not be repairable with stitches. If I got that inflamed again it might be all vessels and no skin to see. In which case I would pop him out and be rushed into emergency rectal reconstruction surgery. We'd be separated immediately and I'd be in severe pain, probably much worse than a section after the fact. It's not guaranteed to happen, but it's a risk I'm not to keen on taking. Really never dreamed stuff like that would be anything I'd have to consider. I even voiced my opposition to being induced if ds was as big as dd at 39 weeks. Certainly never planned a section! Glad I'm flexible though. And i've done the natural birth, so I'm glad I won't always wonder what it would have been like.


----------



## lisab1986

I have had them since my first pregnancy and they have never gone! They act up really bad when im pregnant but tbh although im really struggling atm and i have loads i would never consider a section as both my other births were ok.


----------



## JenniferAnn

Lizzie it's been awhile but what did you wind up doing? I have this issue now and am going to try banding but my dr. Wants to do hemorrhoid surgery and I'm very scared for this. I can't find much on Internet besides horror stories.


----------



## mandaxx

Oh my goodness I absolutely feel for you! I had two post delivery with my eldest that made me cry in agony, and I have a couple that pop out from time to time now. That must be awful! There is no way they can just let you suffer like that! I find mine reduce with a hot bath and suppositories but if yours are like golf balls that would probably be useless! Surely someone can help you to feel relaxed you poor thing xxxx


----------



## LizziesMama

I ended up choosing induction at 39 weeks after months of holding off preterm labor, horrible unbearable hemorrhoids and a pre eclampsia scare. My baby was back to back again and ended up being an ounce bigger than my first (so much for smaller and a more favorable position). That said, my doc knew if at any time there was a sign it would be prolonged I wanted a csection post haste.

I ended up having a short labor, my ob turned the baby and he was out in 3 pushes...less than 5 minutes of pushing. I had 2 epidurals, but it was worth it, because it was a pain free birth. I did however endure a couple hours of the worst pitocin co.tractions imaginable pre-epi. But I'm very happy with my decision. My hemorrhoids improved immediately and I had no tear. I really was blessed. My recovery was a total non issue.


----------



## NewMommy05

Oh I can deff relate! My hemorrhoids started at about 5 months and have only gotten worse. I have had and injection into 3 of them to shrink them, I have had 2 cut! And I still have about 5 and sometimes more! They are huge and I'm to the point of asking my doc about having a c section because I'm scared to death to have my baby vaginally because I'm sure it's going to be a nightmare! I don't want to have to have hemorrhoid surgery but that will probably happen if I have him vaginally!


----------

